# Help with oil change (Bettle 2012 Turbo)



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, Murphy's Law stroke as usual.

I just wanted to perform my first oil change after the first 4000 miles.

I had everything ready to go, until I realized that I had not tool to get the female drain plug out.....

........ I looked on youtube and all the vehicles that have a TSI engine just need a 18mm socket for this purpose....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

mariowar said:


> Well, Murphy's Law stroke as usual.
> 
> I just wanted to perform my first oil change after the first 4000 miles.
> 
> ...


Its just an allen wrench/socket needed. Its not anything special though, at least thats how it is on mine.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Not sure why you wouldn't just wait and have the FREE scheduled oil change performed by the VW mechanics at your local dealer. With mine they also performed some additional maintenance checks, etc. and vacuumed and hand-washed my car. I usually change my oil w/synthetic every 5K, but figured I'd follow the procedure outlined in my Owner's Manual and recommended by the shop. Perhaps it is different w/the Turbo models... ??


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Its just an allen wrench/socket needed. Its not anything special though, at least thats how it is on mine.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Thanks.

You mean a male Allen right?


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

the beet said:


> Not sure why you wouldn't just wait and have the FREE scheduled oil change performed by the VW mechanics at your local dealer. With mine they also performed some additional maintenance checks, etc. and vacuumed and hand-washed my car. I usually change my oil w/synthetic every 5K, but figured I'd follow the procedure outlined in my Owner's Manual and recommended by the shop. Perhaps it is different w/the Turbo models... ??


I just can't wait 10.000 miles for an oil change, even with synthetic oils.
I will be performing the first oil change at 4200 miles. Then there will be the free one at 10.000.
I will make sure that an oil change will be performed every 5000 miles.

Once the free maintenance are over, I will make sure that my Beetle will have an oil change every 6.000 miles.

My wife has a Mini Cooper S and the service is even worse. Oil changes every 15.000 miles !!!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree. Why change your oil before the free service. I also own a Porsche Cayman S that uses synthetic oil and it gets changed every 10,000 miles. If the manufacture recommends 10,000 miles intervals and they warranty their cars why should I change it sooner. Seems like a wast of time and money to me.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

mariowar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You mean a male Allen right?


Yes, and I'm with you, I don't care what kind of oil it is, synthetic, or magic freaking oil, I'm not waiting 10K to change my oil. 5K is stretching it in my opinion. I usually change at 5K no matter what, sometimes earlier.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yes, and I'm with you, I don't care what kind of oil it is, synthetic, or magic freaking oil, I'm not waiting 10K to change my oil. 5K is stretching it in my opinion. I usually change at 5K no matter what, sometimes earlier.


I am also doing 5k. Just a heads up the oil and filters that VW provide. All are rated for 30k. Now since the fuel grades in the US are sh*tty. They have us do 10k's. I will run mine 5k since I want to own this car for a while. So I will change everything ahead of scheduled. This is because I beat on my car, and will be tuning it. Which will bring more abuse.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Well TEHO, but the VW service technicians also perform some other initial checks to ensure everything is functioning as intended. They can even inspect things like oil, oil consumption etc. If you change before the time is right, you are really only interfering with may be the true initial readings.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Well TEHO, but the VW service technicians also perform some other initial checks to ensure everything is functioning as intended. They can even inspect things like oil, oil consumption etc. If you change before the time is right, you are really only interfering with may be the true initial readings.


You've got a lot more faith in them than I do. They look confused when my car shows up lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

The true reason behind free oil changes at 10.000 and 15.000 miles is cost ....

Take a look to the Castrol Engine Warranty:

MAINTAIN YOUR VEHICLE REGULARLY.Frequently-changed oil makes for a happy engine, so get your oil changed every 4,000, 5,000 or *6,000 miles *– depending on which Castrol product you use.

6.000 miles in case of Synthetic Oils...

http://www.castrolcrew.com/Warranty/About/


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

the beet said:


> Well TEHO, but the VW service technicians also perform some other initial checks to ensure everything is functioning as intended. They can even inspect things like oil, oil consumption etc. If you change before the time is right, you are really only interfering with may be the true initial readings.


The electronic system *cannot* tell if the oil has been changed, when it was changed or how much oil was added/consumed. The only way the Tech can tell anything with the oil is to have it analyzed... metal wear, coolant leak, air leak, acid level, etc.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

mariowar said:


> The true reason behind free oil changes at 10.000 and 15.000 miles is cost ....
> 
> Take a look to the Castrol Engine Warranty:
> 
> ...


Mario -

You might feel more comfortable changing the oil early. That's fine. For the 1st oil change, I would do the same. However, once the break-in stage is over, 5k oil change is a waste, IMO. 

I went from changing oil every 3k (dino lube) in the early 90s to 7-10k since 2000. I use only synthetic oils and quality filters of various brands. About 8 months ago, I ran an analysis for my '06 MCS. The Mobil 1 5w30 oil and Wix filter had 10.6k miles and 32 monthsof use... or 4 months shy of 3 years. The result??? Metal wears read at or below average, no coolant or air leak, and strong enough additives that Blackstone Labs recommend a 12k change. Mini's 15k service is only good if you used top notch oils like Redline, Amsoil, and some Mobil 1 EP and driving environment of mostly traffic-free highways. 

My NB has seen 7.5-8k change interval since 2002; it's now at 211k. 

The 2.0 TSI is direction injection motor, which is rough on oil. I would rely on used oil analysis to find a safe but cost-effective marker to change the oil.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

mariowar said:


> The true reason behind free oil changes at 10.000 and 15.000 miles is cost ....


Exactly, stop thinking that companies actually care people. They don't its about money. 



Cadenza_7o said:


> The electronic system *cannot* tell if the oil has been changed, when it was changed or how much oil was added/consumed. The only way the Tech can tell anything with the oil is to have it analyzed... metal wear, coolant leak, air leak, acid level, etc.


Another great point, no VW techs are analyzing oil. They do the same as everywhere else, they drain it, hopefully check for any metal or discoloration, which you can easily do, then they seal it up and fill it back up. There's no mystery magic dealership analysis of oil. They could care less.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you ever read the forum, Bob the Oil Guy, I think the national average for synthetic is 4000.

It also depends in area of country, stop and go. Like my brother drives to work is all stop and go, his oil looks like maple syrup, with the same mileage, mine is still clear.

Also, how you pound your car has a lot to do with it. Its call BLOW BY, and I dont mean the nasty girls on the downtown corners. If you step on it always, your oil will get dirtier faster.

I do mine at 4000, cheap insurance.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Mario -
> 
> You might feel more comfortable changing the oil early. That's fine. For the 1st oil change, I would do the same. However, once the break-in stage is over, 5k oil change is a waste, IMO.
> 
> ...


^yep this is about right. All I can say is in the slight case that you do blow up your motor. I would recommend you use Castrol Edge as long as your under warranty. Only because VW had Castrol add a die to there oil for testing before warranty of a motor. To be honest after 30K it's all going to be Mobil 1. I also will put a magnetic drain plug in at 5k.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> ^yep this is about right. All I can say is in the slight case that you do blow up your motor. I would recommend you use Castrol Edge as long as your under warranty. Only because VW had Castrol add a die to there oil for testing before warranty of a motor. To be honest after 30K it's all going to be Mobil 1. I also will put a magnetic drain plug in at 5k.


Mobil 1 and magentic drain plug from 4900 miles and forward for me!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Mobil 1 and magentic drain plug from 4900 miles and forward for me!


If you want to I can't pass up free oil changes and brake flush lol.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> If you want to I can't pass up free oil changes and brake flush lol.


Oh I have the dealership do the oil change for me, I just bring them the oil. They do everything else with the oil change. I usually watch them too lol, I don't trust anyone lol


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> You've got a lot more faith in them than I do. They look confused when my car shows up lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Then I would take it to another VW location. Looking confused when they see one of their vehicles is not a good sign IMO. 

I gotta' drop this thread... :facepalm:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Then I would take it to another VW location. Looking confused when they see one of their vehicles is not a good sign IMO.
> 
> I gotta' drop this thread... :facepalm:


LOL


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Oh I have the dealership do the oil change for me, I just bring them the oil. They do everything else with the oil change. I usually watch them too lol, I don't trust anyone lol


Lol I know the dealer ship that I take my car to. They have my back because I worked along side them for 2 years. That and every time I go in I bring a dozen doughnuts:laugh:.


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, thanks to all for the views.

Yes, probably it could be a waste of money to perform an oil change before time....

However, they are just for peace of mind. Specially, the first one that I just did.

Keep in mind that it is very difficult to find the recommended Castrol 5W-40 without paying $$$$ for it at the dealership.....

I even found out that Mobil 1 0W-40 is as good as 5W-40 at high temperatures, and even a little bit better at cold temperatures. However, the Mobil agent who I spoke over the phone told me that it was not a good idea to be switching from 5W-40 to 0w-40 every change. 

So I ended up sticking to the pricey 5W40 until the free oil changes are over, then I will be using Mobil 0w-40, which meets VW502 and VW505 certification as well, and according to Mobil, it even meets VW503.

By the way, I was able to find a Wix filter for my bug at O'reily and the 26mm allen for the drain plug.... GRRRR I should have switched it for a magnetic one.....

Now I am ready for my first long trip tomorrow morning!!! Houston- Santa Fe, NM !!!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

mariowar said:


> Well, thanks to all for the views.
> 
> Yes, probably it could be a waste of money to perform an oil change before time....
> 
> ...


Yea all that matters is if it meets 503. Which most good synthetic oils meet. Also like I said before I will be on the every 5K boat as well.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

if you plan on keeping your car do it when you feel it should be done. I think a 10k oil change is crazy. I'll stick with my 3000 mile syn oil change what does it cost you $40 so if your lucky thats only twice a year. But if your not planning on keeping it then let VW worry about it. A friend told me he missed his 10k oil change on a lease they told him they will just change it at the next service, which I assume is 20k :what:


----------

